# Christmas Day Brunch suggestions?



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What would y'all suggest for a Christmas Day Brunch ... 

My first choice was Al Qasr ... but ... they've been fully months ago ...

Sofitel is an option ... 

But perhaps anyone can suggest ... I'd appreciate it ...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> What would y'all suggest for a Christmas Day Brunch ...
> 
> My first choice was Al Qasr ... but ... they've been fully months ago ...
> 
> ...


Habour Grand has got a nice brunch as well .As a suggestion!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Talk at The Movienpick was very a good Fri brunch, not sure in what they are doing for Xmas though.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> What would y'all suggest for a Christmas Day Brunch ...
> 
> My first choice was Al Qasr ... but ... they've been fully months ago ...
> 
> ...


I would think The Cellar at The Aviation Club would take some beating.


----------

